# Need to buy a laptop of around 42000 rs, HP preferred. Please help



## rohitpamnani (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys, need to buy a laptop with following details. Please give your valuable suggestions for the laptop models.
1) Budget :
35000 to 45000 rs. (around 42000 rs appreciated)

2) size & weight consideration:
14 or 15.6 inch screen. (14 preferred to save budget). weight not an issue.

3) Brands:
a. Like: HP (preferred), vaio
b. Dislike: Dell

4) Primary tasks:
(Sotwares for Architecture student)
Maya
3D max
Revit
Rhinosaurus
Autocad 2011
Google Sketch up
Photoshop

5) screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte):
standard laptop screen resolution (1366x768), white coloured body preferred (any type is ok).

6) Others:
intel i5 2nd generation processor, 4GB RAM, 2GB graphics card preferred (can be compromised to 1GB). Compromises can be made because of budget, please suggest models for me to be able to perform the primary tasks specified smoothly. i've heard HP g6 series laptops are the ones with these specifications and in the specified budget. 

Please help.
Thanks.
- Rohit Pamnani
rohit.pamnani@gmail.com


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com is the best in its class.

2GB or 1GB doesn't matter in the performance, generally 2GB graphics in laptops are because of marketing. My high end HD 6770M doesn't even use 2GB memory ever. HD 7670M would perform best in its class. One more thing is hp is providing free *2 Years Onsite Warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty) in pavilion laptop, so confirm infibeam that you will get 2 years warranty offer from hp india. And after purchasing don't forget to register your windows 7 to microsoft for windows 8 pro upgrade in november for just 799 bucks.


----------



## rohitpamnani (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks.
Pardon my lack of knowledge in case of graphics card,  I've heard that for rendering purposes in architecture softwares, 2GB graphics card is required, but I highly doubt that. 1GB AMD HD 7670M graphics card will be fine, right?


----------



## desijoker (Sep 22, 2012)

for rendering thing go for i7 with Nvidia graphics card. these gfx card has cuda and will help in rendering process.
 You need to increase your budget to fit an i7 processor with nvidia gfx card.


----------



## rohitpamnani (Sep 22, 2012)

also i m hearing, there are issues with "3rd gen" i5 like heating. please give me more details regarding this. alternates if any?


----------



## desijoker (Sep 22, 2012)

no dude..heating problem is because of bad cooling in laptop design. but in case of rendering more the cuda processors more it is going to help you and more the money it will cost you.
but i7 is definitely a must in your case. and HP doesnt give anything about nvidia 630m i guess. look for Asus laptops. for 50K you will get i7 with nvidia 630


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

rohitpamnani said:


> also i m hearing, there are issues with "3rd gen" i5 like heating. please give me more details regarding this. alternates if any?



I think you read in samsung laptop thread about heating issue. For your information hp laptops are fine there is no heating problem as the great thing about it is hp coolsense technology. I would suggest you to get a radeon card laptop because for editing purpose Maya, 3D max, Autocad 2011, Photoshop etc   is far better than any nvidia geforce card. nVidia Cuda works great in nvidia quadro series not geforce that is basically designed for gaming purpose.


----------



## desijoker (Sep 22, 2012)

well the same thing is applied for ATI gfx card also..nvidia quadro and ATI firepro are good for rendering purpose..and only adobe CS6 will be benefited by ATI gfx cards ..older version still work better on nvidia cards


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

desijoker said:


> well the same thing is applied for ATI gfx card also..nvidia quadro and ATI firepro are good for rendering purpose..and only adobe CS6 will be benefited by ATI gfx cards ..older version still work better on nvidia cards


AFAIK TDF mod dashing.sujay said radeon card performs much better in editing softwares like autoCAD, maya, photoshop CS5,6 etc. FYI ATi cards are now AMD Radeon.


----------



## desijoker (Sep 23, 2012)

rider said:


> AFAIK TDF mod dashing.sujay said radeon card performs much better in editing softwares like autoCAD, maya, photoshop CS5,6 etc. FYI ATi cards are now AMD Radeon.



dude i have personally tested it and seen the results along with a nvidia engineer..only AutoCAD has lil advantage...all adobe products are optimised to work with nvidia card except the recent version


----------



## rohitpamnani (Sep 25, 2012)

actually, the budget is strict. which one will be better out of these two in terms of performance, the price for both doesn't differ much?
HP Pavilion g6-2005tx Notebook PC (B0P24PA) | HP® India - HP Pavilion g6-2005tx (i5 2nd gen + 2GB 7670 AMD graphics)
HP Pavilion g6-2016tx Notebook PC (B3H81PA) | HP® India - HP Pavilion g6-2016tx (i5 3rd gen + 1GB 7670 AMD graphics)
please help. thanks.


----------



## rider (Sep 25, 2012)

rohitpamnani said:


> actually, the budget is strict. which one will be better out of these two in terms of performance, the price for both doesn't differ much?
> HP Pavilion g6-2005tx Notebook PC (B0P24PA) | HP® India - HP Pavilion g6-2005tx (i5 2nd gen + 2GB 7670 AMD graphics)
> HP Pavilion g6-2016tx Notebook PC (B3H81PA) | HP® India - HP Pavilion g6-2016tx (i5 3rd gen + 1GB 7670 AMD graphics)
> please help. thanks.



Don't fall on marketing gimmicks of memory size. 1GB DDR3 HD 7670M will perform almost same as 2GB DDR3 HD 7670M unless you do multi monitoring. 
Better to buy new 3rd gen core-i5 model hp Pavilion G6-2016tx as soon as possible due to hp offer you will get  *2 Years Onsite Warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty). So be quick and take advantage of this amazing offer.



desijoker said:


> dude i have personally tested it and seen the results along with a nvidia engineer..only AutoCAD has lil advantage...all adobe products are optimised to work with nvidia card except the recent version



Kindly ask this more to moderator dashing.sujay by private message. He knows better about this. Some days ago he explained radeon cards are far better  than any geforce GPU  in editing stuffs and 3D softwares. Personally i do gaming and photoshop only so not practical idea about other 3D work.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 30, 2012)

Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## rohitpamnani (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## vkl (Oct 1, 2012)

Radeon cards perform better than geforce cards in maya viewport rendering(be it this gen or last gen).
This has been shown many times by some members in various threads.
As far as photoshop 6 is concerned there are many functions which are OpenCL accelerated in it which are well supported by the radeon cards.

@ rohitpamnani
If you can extend your budget upto 50k and pick dell inspiron 15R SE equipped with GCN based hd7730 then it would be even better.In CAD the GCN based radeon cards are far ahead of the geforce cards.Also GCN based radeon cards have  much better compute ability in general than their predecessors.
Although viewport renderings is done by graphic card final rendering is done by the processor.So a quad core ivy i7 would be better than ivy i5.


----------

